# Thomas Point 18.5 inch flounder and over 30 rockfish livelining(pic heavy)



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Today we left the dock at 6 and had the well full by 7 30. Then we ran over to eastern bay and saw a millions charters but no one was catching any so we anchored for a few minutes with nothing but a 19 inch blue to show for it. Then we trolled over to 86 and only another 19 inch blue hit a drone spoon on the way to 86 . at 86 we saw a huge schools of fish and anchored and we had 3 rock on at once and after 30 minutes we had caught over 30 and lost over 20 20+inch blues that bit off. We had one very nice blue that pushed 25-30 that got off while trying to net it. Anyway had some mud minnows and wanted to get a flounder this year so went to Thomas point and dropped a frisky live minnows and got this 18.5 inch bad boy. It was the best day of fishing ive ever had and was a blast, were gonna have to start bringing 2 nets because things got a little confusing when all 4 of us had a fish on at once!

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/sho...h-livelining(pic-heavy)?p=1875072#post1875072


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice flatty. Also that a nice cutco filet knife


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work! Congrats on the catch.


----------

